# Linda Koutsky, here I come!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I finally found one!!!! I've been trying to find a Linda Koutsky seminar near me for over a year. Every few weeks I'd google "Linda Koutsky seminar" and go to the website of every club within reasonable driving distance from me. I finally found one coming up in Dallas in September. That's about 8 hours from me, but that's okay! I'll print out the form tomorrow and stick it in the mail. There better be working spots left!

I'll have to take the money out of savings. This does count as an emergency, right??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Emergency? No 
Necessity? for sure LOL

I hope they have working spots left for you


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I finally found one!!!! I've been trying to find a Linda Koutsky seminar near me for over a year. Every few weeks I'd google "Linda Koutsky seminar" and go to the website of every club within reasonable driving distance from me. I finally found one coming up in Dallas in September. That's about 8 hours from me, but that's okay! I'll print out the form tomorrow and stick it in the mail. There better be working spots left!
> 
> I'll have to take the money out of savings. This does count as an emergency, right??


Our club had one of Linda's seminars a couple of years ago. You will like it. It was very well received by the people who attended it.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

She is a hard one to track down. I have never found a web site. Does anyone have one or know where to find a listing of her upcoming seminars?


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

fyi check out www.nashvilledog.org She'll be there early December.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yayy for you! I know you've been looking for quite sometime! =] You will LOVE her and her seminar! It's a great place to learn some new tips and tricks for your dogs. Linda is my mentor and just be prepared for lots of critiquing and music if you have a working spot! Good luck and have fun! =]


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I cannot attend Nashville! What a huge bummer. Does anyone else know if she will be in the midwest any time in the next year?


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Yayy for you! I know you've been looking for quite sometime! =] You will LOVE her and her seminar! It's a great place to learn some new tips and tricks for your dogs. Linda is my mentor and just be prepared for lots of critiquing and music if you have a working spot! Good luck and have fun! =]


Music! Linda helped me years ago and to get my BC and me to stepout,
we heeled to Motown! If the dog heard the Supremes on the radio he got
all excited and that was years later. She is awesonme!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I just attended one of her seminars last weekend. She was fantastic, funny and Ticket was one great Border Collie. I learned alot of things to try and her techniques will help me to wean my dog off treats every time he does what I want. Lucky for you MaddieMagoo to have such a great mentor!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

That's great to hear, Happy! I need to work with my boys to get off them off treats. They are so dependent on them, but I want to be careful about how I do it. I am going to make it a point to get to the next seminar that is close. Maybe I could talk my club into hosting her.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Bogey'sMom, I believe she is doing a limited number of workshops but I would recommend attending a seminar. She hands out a thin booklet that highlights the first day of her seminar which is very helpful. My instructor hosted Linda at the seminar so we will probably try a few things she covered. One big mistake is providing a "jackpot" outside of the ring immediately after showing in the ring. The dog then can't wait to get out of the ring to get his treats. Her big emphasis is you, the owner/trainer should make training fun and you become the "cookie" or the reward! Training treats are lures for getting the behavior you want then weaning the dog off the constant feeding of the treats.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I cannot attend Nashville! What a huge bummer. Does anyone else know if she will be in the midwest any time in the next year?


She's in St. Louis every July at Sharon West's place (Westinn kennels).


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ohhh! Thanks! I'll look into that for next year. July is busy already for this year, but that is great to know.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just got my confirmation email that I have a working spot!!!:artydude


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic Jodie!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bring back LOTS of details!


----------

